

StartupWeekend: 70 Founders Create One Company in a Weekend - kkim
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/07/startupweekend-70-founders-create-company-in-one-weekend/

======
staunch
Looks like someone hasn't read The Mythical Man-Month.

------
Tichy
Any chances for recreating this in a telecommuting way? I would have loved to
attend, but crossing the Atlantic seemed too far (although now I almost regret
that I didn't go anyway).

Maybe a 48 hour startup competition would do, too? Not working on a startup
together, but everybody on their own startup? I participated in the 48h game
programming competition once, and it was a lot of fun. People would just
exchange advice and ideas in irc while the event was on, and it was a great
sense of community.

------
zach
You know, if they started with 70 and eliminated all but three or four of them
reality-show style, I would be totally sold on it. Now that's something one of
these YC clones should try.

------
andreyf
And what did _you_ do this weekend?

I'd love to hear about something like this if it happens in NYC. Why is NYC
not more of a startup hub?

~~~
pg
<http://paulgraham.com/siliconvalley.html>

------
waleedka
Very interesting. I would join an event like this if it happens in SV. Not for
the equity, just for the fun of it.

------
Jd
Looks pretty silly.

